# Coque PowerBook 12" 1,5 ghz identique à celle du 1,33ghz ?



## chandy (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt récupérer un powerbook G4 12" 1,33Ghz, et j'aurais peut être à changer la coque qui est un peu cabossée. J'ai repéré un powerbook G4 1,5Ghz en pièce détachée, donc ma question est :

Est-ce que les coques sont identiques (interchangeables) ?

Merci !


----------



## tsss (16 Juin 2010)

Hello,

Dixit iFixit, elles ne sont pas compatibles vu qu'il semble y avoir 2 références et 2 prix.


----------



## chandy (17 Juin 2010)

Effectivement, mais il s'agit de l'upper case !

Cela dit si l'upper case est différent il y a des chances que le bottom case le soi également... Ca va pas être simple je sens :rateau:

Edit : et je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais pas indiqué dans mon premier post que je parlais surtout de la coque inférieure du portable


----------



## tsss (17 Juin 2010)

chandy a dit:


> ...
> Cela dit si l'upper case est différent il y a des chances que le bottom case le soi également... Ca va pas être simple je sens :rateau:
> .



J'avais failli te demander si tu parlais tu bottom/top ou upper case 

En tout cas je pense aussi que suivant le modèle de pb ce ne sera pas la même pièce.

http://www.pbparts.com/shop.php//_al _cs-p4


----------



## chandy (17 Juin 2010)

Merci pour le site, je ne l'avais pas celui-là 

Je vais attendre de recevoir le powerbook et on verra après (samedi j'espère !).

C'est fou tout ce qu'on peut trouver 5 ans après l'arrêt de production ! Sauf les bonnes batteries, j'ai retrouvé des références de batteries 5000 MAh mais impossible de mettre la main dessus maintenant ^^


----------



## SadChief (17 Juin 2010)

chandy a dit:


> ... Sauf les bonnes batteries, j'ai retrouvé des références de batteries 5000 MAh mais impossible de mettre la main dessus maintenant ^^



Voici la bonne batterie qu'il te faut


----------



## chandy (18 Juin 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Voici la bonne batterie qu'il te faut



Merci !

Bon ça va presque coûter aussi cher que le portable mais c'est bon à savoir 

J'adores la petite astérisque :

Up to 19,5% more capacity*
*Compared to the Apple original battery that shipped with the PowerBook G4 17" Aluminum 1GHz

Aucun rapport !


----------



## chandy (19 Juin 2010)

Bon d'après ce que j'ai compris de iFixit en regardant les guides, à prioris les coques des 1,33/1,5 devraient être pareilles, je vais essayer d'en récuperer une et on verra bien !

Je sens que je vais galèrer, le bottom case ça a l'air le plus chiant à changer !


----------



## mamie59 (13 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je survaillais mon petit fils de 1 an :hein: et celui-ci a tiré sur
le fil du mac portable de ma fille qui était posé en hauteur sur une étagère
(pour éviter, justement que le petit n'y touche )
Bref, une chute d'environ 2 mètres !
Le mac marche encore mais la carcasse inférieure est cabossée
et un morceau est cassé sur le devant devant le clavier.

Y-a-t'il une solution pour remplacer la coque ?

Je me sens responsable.

Merci de venir à mon secours.


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2011)

Chère Mamie, il serait souhaitable, voir indispensable, qu'on sache de quel modèle il s'agit exactement ! 
En demandant à l'intéressée peut être ? 

Ah, peut être le 6.4 : PowerBook G4, 12", 1,33GHz ?


----------

